# Swatches of teal, purple, and black colors [MERMAID LOOK]



## vanessagarcia (Aug 8, 2007)

Here are some step-by-step pictures of some creative ways you can play with applying eyeshadow, as well as some before/after pics:

Me WITHOUT A DROP OF MAKEUP (I know scary huh!?? Thank God for makeup! haha)







STEP 1:
Apply light eyeshadow base. I chose Revlon's "White Whisper" and blended it with limelight.
















STEP 2:
Starting from the middle of your lid, sweep your brush to the outer corner of the lid, and blend.











To achieve this:






If you feel like getting more creative, make your eyes stand out by adding some bold bright colors, in this example I used MAC's "Creme de Violet" and L'oreal's Teal.






STEP 3: 
Start by making 'swatches' of each color side by side, blending it with each other little by little.





















STEP 4: 
Line your lashline with black liquid eyeliner (I used Revlon's "Blackest Black").
















See the BIG difference makeup makes? My eye with makeup looks so much more wider and brighter!

STEP 5:
Line bottom lashes with the same colors using a smudge brush.






Almost finished!






Lastly, for eyebrows, shade in your eyebrows with an eyeshadow or eyebrow powder one shade lighter than your natural hair color, using a SMALL BRUSH and follow the natural arch of your eyebrows. DRAWN IN eyebrows are tacky and make you look like a clown. Spray a little hairspray on your eyebrow brush to keep those little flyaway hairs tame! Comb in one direction towards your ear.











Finished! [I apologize my camera sucks so you can't see the vividness of the colors]


----------



## frocher (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your technique, you look beautiful.


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 9, 2007)

love the colors


----------



## zori (Aug 9, 2007)

Pretty combo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 9, 2007)

you do your liner so perfect!!!


----------



## breathless (Aug 11, 2007)

thanks soo much! this is such a great tutorial! the photos are amazing!


----------



## Moontress (Aug 11, 2007)

thanks for this tutorial! it is a gorgeous look


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 14, 2007)

great job vanessa! i love the colors you used and your blending is flawless.

btw, i love love love your nails!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 14, 2007)

very pretty! thanks for sharing I wanna try this some time. I go the economical with with taming my brows too...I use spray gel!


----------



## entipy (Aug 15, 2007)

Great! I must try that hairspray trick on the brows!! I never thought about that.


----------



## justanothergirl (Aug 16, 2007)

This is very pretty. Thanks for the hairspray tip!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 19, 2007)

Such gorgeous colors! Great job!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 19, 2007)

That is so pretty.  You look fab.  Thanks for posting the tut.


----------



## LaChinita (Aug 24, 2007)

i LOVE your color combos!!!  Great tut!


----------



## Tawanalee (Sep 8, 2007)

Aren't you a cutie! This is very pretty!


----------



## Shanns (Sep 12, 2007)

this makes me want to go re-do my makeup


----------



## chrisantiss (Sep 12, 2007)

beautiful tutorial


----------



## BlueRose (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vanessagarcia* 

 
_If you feel like getting more creative, make your eyes stand out by adding some bold bright colors, in this example I used MAC's "Creme de Violet" and L'oreal's Teal.





_

 

wow I love the colors, can you please write the name of this palette! 

thanks alot great tut


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 13, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love your top


----------



## vanessagarcia (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlueRose* 

 
_wow I love the colors, can you please write the name of this palette! 

thanks alot great tut_

 
It's the L'Oreal's Summer Palette called "Canvas Teals" I think this collection is already discontinued but you can still find it online....


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Sep 13, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## BlueRose (Sep 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vanessagarcia* 

 
_It's the L'Oreal's Summer Palette called "Canvas Teals" I think this collection is already discontinued but you can still find it online...._

 
thanks alot


----------



## danabird (Sep 14, 2007)

you have great liquid liner skills


----------

